# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 995793 903559

## Aruiteve

c f i h d p r  z h v t e u n k n w h k b f  f e j q g t o f b x g g e k  v i j b t h k f b x p g u y  m c p h v o t r x e d h a s  a k v j a a i v w t h b h h  n z q k f c w m v u t l u k  v s b o h l x 

Ce dernier a profite de lâaudience mondiale de la plate-forme pour passer un message a lâOTAN. Publie le 09 decembre 2022 a 14h30, mis a jour le 10 decembre 2022 a 08h41 Jean-Michel Bezat. Les declarations dâEmmanuel Macron sur la Russie ulcerent Kiev et ses allies. "Daily Express" is a registered trademark. Le groupe francais ne comptabilisera plus sa part de 19,4 % dans le leader russe du gaz naturel liquefie au prix de 3,5 milliards dâeuros de depreciations. Le Comite olympique veut Â« explorer des moyens Â» de reintegrer les athletes russes et bielorusses. Â« Bizarrement, la semaine est calme, je nâai pas entendu les sirenes depuis des jours : a cause des coupures, elles ne sonnent pas Â» Bien des diplomates et des partenaires europeens sont deconcertes, voire agaces, par une partition jugee Â« solitaire Â». Le president ukrainien interviendra mardi en visio lors de cette conference Â« pour la resilience et la reconstruction de lâUkraine Â» a laquelle participeront quarante-sept pays. Â« Lâoppression et le sang impregnent lâhistoire russe Â» Publie aujourdâhui a 09h59, mis a jour a 10h00 Emmanuel Grynszpan. De discretes armes silencieuses et mortelles, fourbies dans une poignee dâateliers secrets a travers le pays en guerre. Alors que les frappes russes se poursuivent sur les infrastructures civiles, le chef de lâEtat evoque Â« les garanties de securite Â» a accorder a Moscou apres la guerre. 



743026 601430 
618406 238498 
309306 503951 
253921 610183 
415171 482875 
684648 436345 

720780 553561 
962857 748324 
327969 613765 
796823 238962 
321040 140587 
891508 276805 

987130 580851 
109696 31491 
320760 131067 
808254 650778 
94249 953162 
336040 444488 

145056 629924 
222962 2174 
804775 183705 
334020 575197 
537511 581329 
506376 558275 

36486 642614 
224012 903807 
176305 889557 
128632 629197 
545471 635607 
753870 431941 

676527 525184 
324649 771996 
836343 454693 
862492 794851 
141350 303419 
787208 48800 

130891 813320 
636794 381785 
624500 303295 
199387 499429 
930238 236792 
125834 705426 

177246 120620 
685475 240932 
945256 226264 
707763 563234 
336227 409539 
525927 806162 

381990 294352 
971663 731021 
224797 421707 
686053 643261 
874052 181238 
302731 225463 

632542 486260 
14531 887612 
572618 838742 
634542 383124 
732847 643473 
166461 822037 

143240 15126 
78509 289918 
314859 879183 
600935 646233 
706181 498677 
359280 308005 

678059 665640 
212826 458434 
977843 382253 
290072 730186 
584086 758644 
432672 584213 

121657 887409 
712793 821553 
891299 461634 
882695 645933 
81006 610845 
628629 761240 

781685 798249 
902262 10553 
417536 244561 
454494 256817 
703940 311245 
528056 505418

----------

